# Wie erstelle eine Bildergalerie in html?



## Emsig (26. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich denn eine Bildergallerie gestalten wie z.B hier: 

http://www.cramberg.de/ortsportrait/53531198bf0042102/index.html#

sodass ich erst eine große Übersicht angezeigt bekomme und dann auf jedes einzelne draufklicken kann und es in großer Darstellung mit angucken kann, in meine Webseite eingebaut?

Also am besten bräuchte wärs für mich wenn ihr mir eine fertige html-Funktion irgendwie geben könntet wo ich meine Bilder irgendwie so einfügen könnte, ansonsten bitte Tips welche angaben ich im Quellcode schreiben muss... hauptsache Hilfe !?

Und zweitens, ratet ihr mir einfach die Bilder in original Größe hochzualden, damit man sie in der großen Darstellung dann deutlich erkennen kann oder sollte ich sie vorher verkleinen... allerdings wird dann ja die Qualität schlechter

Bräuchte dringends euren Rat, wäre euch sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## Maik (26. März 2008)

Hi,

da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansätze, um eine Bildergalerie zu erstellen.

In der genannten Seite wurde das Markup mit Tabellen erzeugt, die Galerie kann aber auch mit unsortierten Listen strukturiert werden, was ich persönlich vorziehen würde.

Welche dieser Varianten dir lieber ist, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.

Mit einer gebrauchsfertigen Vorlage kann ich dir nicht dienen, da wirst du dich schon selber dransetzen müssen.


----------



## Emsig (26. März 2008)

ja und wie bekomme ich das hin, wenn ich ein Bild irgendwo in ne Tabelle reinsetzte verkleinert, dass ich dann dadrauf klicken kann und es einzeln groß und original dargestellt wird?


----------



## Maik (26. März 2008)

Entweder verwendest du, wie in der verlinkten Seite, Javascript, um ein neues Fenster mit dem Bild zu öffnen, oder du setzt eine CSS-Bildergalerie um, wie sie beispielsweise Stu Nicholls mit http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menu/gallery_click demonstriert.


----------



## Emsig (27. März 2008)

ja ok, dass habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, jetzt würde ich aber noch gern das die Bildergallerie durch einen Link als ein extra neues Fenster geöffnet wird und das Fenster aber nicht ganz groß ist bzw. man es auch gar nicht ganz groß machen kann. 

Also meine Frage, kann ich durch irgendeinen html-Befehl bestimmen, wie groß das beim Link geöffnete Fenster sein soll. 

Wie auch eben bei meinem bereits angegeben Link, dort wird ja auch nicht das gesamte Fenster als groß dargestellt, sondern quasi nur als kleiner Ausschnitt...

Wenn ihr mir da noch weiterhelfen könntet, würde ich endlich meine Bildergallerie vollständig hinbekommen, wie ich mir das auch vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Maik (27. März 2008)

Mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML kann kein Fenster in einer vordefinierten Grösse geöffnet werden. 

Hierfür wird Javascript und die window.open()-Methode benötigt, so wie es auf deiner genannten Seite auch auf diese Weise umgesetzt wurde.


----------

